
Tell HN: PG&E – Just got a notification in Paradise about another PSPS - campfireveteran
9:27 AM PST text message today 10&#x2F;23&#x2F;2019<p><i>PG&amp;E Safety Alert: To protect public safety, PG&amp;E has turned off or will soon turn off power. More info: pge.com&#x2F;pspsupdates. Text UNENROLL to unsubscribe.</i><p>Previously (repeated 3x)<p><i>PG&amp;E Safety Alert: Due to weather forecast, PG&amp;E may turn off power in a portion of our service area. More info: pge.com&#x2F;pspsupdates. Text UNENROLL to unsubscribe.</i>
======
campfireveteran
In recent PSPSes, they didn't send notifications about the possibilities of or
the imminence of the power shutoff. They were turning off the power here
during the night/early morning between around 11 pm - 3 am.

~~~
campfireveteran
Update: Air conditioner blasting in case it gets hot later. Power is still on
as of 11:25 am, but who knows if/when PG&E is going to turn it off. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

EDIT: Still on as of 1:03 pm, it doesn't seem like PG&E is going to follow-
through. This is even more troubling because they are appearing to send mixed
messages, which are just as useless as no messages.

~~~
campfireveteran
Just lost power as of 2:19 pm with no real notification yet again.

[https://pge.com/outages](https://pge.com/outages) says _No Known Outage_ :/

Call their number to report an outage, just crickets (complete silence).

EDIT: Now (at 2:33 pm) it says:

    
    
        ---- Outage Details ----
    
        START TIME: OCT 23, 2:18 PM
    
        ESTIMATED RESTORATION: Not available
    
        CUSTOMERS AFFECTED: 1015
    
        CAUSE: Unknown - PG&E will be assessing the cause. [This is wrong, they turned it off for the PSPS update which just landed.]
    
        STATUS: PG&E has assigned a crew to assess the outage.
    
        LAST UPDATED: OCT 23, 2:24 PM
    

Oh yeah, and 5000 customers just lost power in SF. Is PG&E trying to get taken
over by the state and cities?

Text at 2:35 pm

 _PG &E Safety Update: Forecasted weather conditions have changed. Impacted
addresses have been updated. More info: pge.com/pspsupdates. Text UNENROLL to
unsubscribe._

\-- EDIT 2 ---

Text at 2:35 PM repeated identically at 2:46 pm. I take it they don't do any
de-duplication or indexing of phone numbers for subscriptions, so they just
spam people N times and have no way to unsubscribe people subscribed N times.

~~~
Bud
Guess what? If the state took over PG&E today, the state would be instituting
the same blackouts. For the same reasons.

~~~
joeblow9999
also the state already owns and is in in control of pge. its not a private
company in the way we normally think of a private company

